# Pandora/Pandoraone



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

On another thread Gregr told me about Pandora one and how it does 192 audio. My 1st thought was studio 24bit/192 khz audio. I checked it out and I love the music and the way you crerate your own stations and hear tracks you may have never heard before. The bio on the artist is also great. No matter what I'm sure I will go with the $36 a year version.

This is all MP3 128 standard or 192 higher quality. No where near 24/192 khz not even 16/44.1 cd quality. Still sounds very good.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive been a Pandora One customer since December, listen to it daily primarily using the laptop and headphone rig but also occasionally in the home theater and stereo pairs throughout the house. Quality is good for what it is but the lack of variety gets very annoying. Sure you can add artists but I think in general Pandora's selections in any given variety are pretty limited. Service is very reliable and does sound good tho.


----------

